# Origin 212a cabinet on sale @ Amazon



## cjs42079

$329 Lightning deal with Prime. Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## fitz

Super deal.


https://www.amazon.com/Marshall-ORI212A-160-Watt-Vertical-Extension/dp/B07N6JVQX2/ref=asc_df_B07N6JVQX2?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=80126965543699&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583726542786708&psc=1


$550 at GC.


----------



## cjs42079

I should have dropped the link, thanks fitz!


----------

